# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Florida Travel & Vacations Forum >  >  Palm Beach Visit

## phil62

We arrived safe and sound Jet Blue-depart early arrive early-gotta love it! Put in a nice room with a great view of one of the  pools and ocean waves. Waves about 6 to  8 feet weather in the sticky 80's-but no rain. Got pointed to Cafe Bouloud at The Brazilian Court Hotel for dinner. The room is friendly and sophisticated, candles, white linen, carmel walls. The staff helpful and profesional. Many summer choices, a prix fixte and a la carte menu. In no time they brought an amuse of round balls of fried risotto with tomato flavorings-yummy! The bread service was olive, multi grain, sourdough-all yummy. The butter fresh and a tinge of salt. For wine Phil selected a CHATEAU HORTEVIE 2004 that opened divinely as we ate our dinners. The other nearby guests were enjoying their meals as well and the staff visited each table on timely occasions.

The meal-I chose a spring vegetable risotto-lightly creamy with crunchy veggies-PERFECT. I followed with duck breast-medium rare with a sauce of fruit and figs and other undescrible taste sensations.Phil began with a flavorful pork napoleon with pork, smokey bacon, served on a crustini snd he followed with GNUDDO-described as gnocchi without potato stuffing. Each the size of a candy jaw breaker filled with ricotta and spinach and served with a chopped plum tomato sauce. We cleaned our plates with big smiles-no tongues, we used the proper utensils at all times. Then, our charming waiter from Lyon, France wanted to know if we were thinking of perhaps dessert. Thinking? We were committed to do at least one at this wonderful spot.

We chose Daniel Boulud's signature dessert-warm chocolate cake with hot chocolate sauce and vanilla ice cream. Phil had cappucinno, I had the last licks on the plate. SIMPLY DEVINE This destination may prove more interesting and delightful than I thought. Mon amis, I will keep you in the loop. Drive back down aia to our hotel-top down, Stones for tunes. Life is good.Amy

----------


## bto

Life is good, indeed....really enjoyed your descriptions of the food....give me the warm chocolate cake any day!  

enjoy, amy!

----------


## andynap

QUOTE:"GNUDDO-described as gnocchi without potato stuffing"

I just saw this. I have been making Ricotta Gnudi for a long time- fresh home made ricotta, pecorino cheese, 1 egg and a little flour. I find it is much lighter than the traditional gnocchi and less carbs too. A light sage butter sauce goes well with it.

----------


## GramChop

there is an unwritten rule that states anytime chocolate cake and chocolate sauce are together on one plate, it IS appropriate to use one's fingers or tongue to remove said chocolate from the plate.

now you know!!!!

----------

